# Nosler 6.8 bullets for sale or trade



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

I have 300 qty of Noslers 6.8 90 gr. Bonded bullets. Packaged per 100. These are cosmetic seconds and I paid $23 plus shipping for each bag of them. Here is a link:
http://www.nosler.com/bonded-solid-base-bullet/

Make me an offer for cash or trade!

Looking for:
.284 120 gr. BT bullets
.277 150 gr. BT or Partition bullets
.44 mag 240 gr. bullets
Varget powder
Alliant 2400 powder


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sold 200 so far.

Still have 100 left. First offer or $20 takes them!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Just curious, what cartridge, 6.8SPC? Cant think of any others in that caliber??


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yes, the 6.8 spc or wildcat. The 6.8 shoots a .277 projectile though. These bullets would make for a great lightweight load in a .270 Win or .270 wsm. I originally bought them for my daughter to use in my .270 Win but she shoots my full strength loads just fine.

These bullets are like a lightweight partition with slightly larger expansion and equal penetration.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Sold and gone.


----------

